# iPhone apps not working



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have arrived Dubai two weeks back and noticed that few of my iPhone apps such as What's app, Magic Jack, Google Talk, Hay Day are not working here. Anyone know the reason?


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, but it's probably because they're VOIP, which is blocked in the UAE.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

magicjack i know for sure won't work without a workaround.. it's blocked.. but as far as whatsapp is concerned it's got to be something with the phone/network, that is not blocked... the other one's i have no idea.. hope that helps..


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well that's bad. I was hoping to call my friends in Canada via Magic Jack. The last time I was here in May 2012, it was working fine. Not sure what happened recently.

Anyway, thanks for your response.


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well that's bad. I was hoping to call my friends in Canada via Magic Jack. The last time I was here in May 2012, it was working fine. Not sure what happened recently.

Anyway, thanks for your response.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

samitakhawar said:


> I have arrived Dubai two weeks back and noticed that few of my iPhone apps such as What's app, Magic Jack, Google Talk, Hay Day are not working here. Anyone know the reason?


I can confirm that What's app is working fine here. Since you have changed your location and your phone number you need to update that in your what's app or register again with the UAE number and I am sure it will start working.


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

-Geek said:


> I can confirm that What's app is working fine here. Since you have changed your location and your phone number you need to update that in your what's app or register again with the UAE number and I am sure it will start working.


Thanks... I re-registered and it's working now. I appreciate


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

samitakhawar said:


> Thanks... I re-registered and it's working now. I appreciate


Pleasure


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

If anyone can find a solution for Hay Day however, I'd be a happy camper. I've just spent 5 days in India, and all was peachy, but back here, impossible to connect, be it in 3G or on my WiFi network at home.

I had never played before as it would not even launch, but now it just frustrating 


Has anyone gotten it to work ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

usually the ol' uninstall then re-install bit works the issues out lol... you could try that approach..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saraswat said:


> usually the ol' uninstall then re-install bit works the issues out lol... you could try that approach..


and lose all progress made ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

rsinner said:


> and lose all progress made ?


oh come on .. most games back up progress nowadays lol (even the mobile one's ).. but yeah i thought about that too hehehe..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saraswat said:


> oh come on .. most games back up progress nowadays lol (even the mobile one's ).. but yeah i thought about that too hehehe..


Great ! I was always a bit paranoid that my son will accidentally delete clash of clans from my ipad


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

saraswat said:


> oh come on .. most games back up progress nowadays lol (even the mobile one's ).. but yeah i thought about that too hehehe..


Well, yes, games back up progress. In the game. So when you delete the game, guess what happens to the backup ?

The only other solution on iOS is to use the game center app to log and save you rprogress. Downside to that is that it syncs progress over all devices, which is stupid because I want to have different games on my different devices...

So no, uninstaling is not a solution, as it *will* loose all progress data.

Besides, I've allready tried it before starting the game, it didn't work either.

No, my question here is really geared towards people who actually got the specific Hay Day App to work in the UAE, not generic advice on what could maybe work on an iPhone app.

(thanks though  )


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> If anyone can find a solution for Hay Day however, I'd be a happy camper. I've just spent 5 days in India, and all was peachy, but back here, impossible to connect, be it in 3G or on my WiFi network at home.
> 
> I had never played before as it would not even launch, but now it just frustrating
> 
> ...


I'm a avid player of Hay Day and faced lot of problem when I was initially using IPhone with Canadian SIM but since I have bought UAE iPhone which is running on Du sim, my Hay Day is working perfectly. No loading delay or crashing.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

whiterose232 said:


> I'm a avid player of Hay Day and faced lot of problem when I was initially using IPhone with Canadian SIM but since I have bought UAE iPhone which is running on Du sim, my Hay Day is working perfectly. No loading delay or crashing.


Hum...
Wifey and I are both on French iPhones but with local Etisalat cards, and it is not working. My brother has a local iPhone and a Du card, I'll try and get him to instal and see if it works. That does not isolate the issue (could be local phone or Du SIM) but we'll get closer...

Thanks.


----------



## shawgialbess (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi..

Does any of Magic Jack or Vonage work in UAE?


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

shawgialbess said:


> Hi..
> 
> Does any of Magic Jack or Vonage work in UAE?


I have installed "Hotspot Shield" on my computer and iPhone and Magic Jack work perfectly with this.


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

whtsapp should work


----------

